# And there was another.... FNG



## Armydude2 (Jul 5, 2014)

Whats up all.. new guy looking and seeking more info on the forums, been here for a few weeks looking around and finally made an account. 

6' 3
258
17% BF
36 y o

Need a lil sust kick to get over the hump.

The Armydude2


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 5, 2014)

sup buddy. u still in?


----------



## Armydude2 (Jul 5, 2014)

yeah still in. How about you


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2014)

He's a gimmick.


----------



## brazey (Jul 6, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 6, 2014)

theres alot of guys on here that are prior service/still in. AND, theres alot of law enforcement and fire fighters as well. Overall great community. check your PM


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 6, 2014)

There better not be any law enforcement on here.


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 6, 2014)

aminoman74 said:


> There better not be any law enforcement on here.



why do u say that lol. u got the guy with ptsd goin paranoid now, assclown lol


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 6, 2014)

hide yo wives hide yo children!!!!


----------



## Armydude2 (Jul 6, 2014)

No shit... even the FNG wouldnt say some shit like that...

    OOOOH SHIT SON.... check the perimeter.... get that damn gun back up


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 7, 2014)

Welcome to the board Armydude2


----------



## The Commissioner (Jul 7, 2014)

Welcome to the boards brother!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

